# Wikiloops - free backing tracks



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Live recordings. Select genre and instruments to be included or excluded.

Free backing tracks & online jams | wikiloops.com


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Many thanks for this link!!

Lots of fun, especially with all of the customization available.


----------

